# How to add scooter ?



## Prasad Omprakash (Apr 21, 2019)

I am planning to rent a scooter for uber eats. how do I add a scooter to my uber account? 
it is asking for scooter details, which I don't have! should I own a scooter, to register with uber ?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Prasad Omprakash said:


> I am planning to rent a scooter for uber eats. how do I add a scooter to my uber account?
> it is asking for scooter details, which I don't have! should I own a scooter, to register with uber ?


You need to have a separate account for the scooter. You can't add it to an existing account.


----------

